# Please help. Losing my mind.



## louisvillelou (May 9, 2013)

I've been having a screeching problem with my bird. He squawks and freaks out every time I am not in his direct line of sight. I've tried whistling and talking when I am in other rooms, he even loses his mind if I'm just around the corner. I bring him in other rooms with me if I'm going to be there for a while, but I can't even go to the bathroom without it being a huge ordeal. And now, today, I'm sitting here in the same room as him and he's been screeching all day. He has food, water, he's out of his cage, but he won't be quiet. I'm losing my mind!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having a tough time. Although it's hard not to, try not to get too frustrated as I think tiels sense things like frustration and act out more. How old is your tiel? He just might be going through his adolescent stage. Also, here is an older thread that might give you some tips/insight: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32207&highlight=screeching


----------



## louisvillelou (May 9, 2013)

He's a little over a year old, close to a year and a half. I had considered it being an adolescent stage, but I read that he was too old for that. Is it still a possibility? If so, how long will this last? I can't carry him around on my shoulder all day while I'm cleaning and stuff. He does spend most of the day out of the cage, I leave the door open and he climbs up and seems content just sitting on top of his cage. Until I leave the room that is. I'll try some of the things I read in the post you mentioned in the meantime. Thank you!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, I know how you feel! This is why I got Candy a friend, Tony. She did calm down after that. Birds are flock creatures and have that need to be with the members of their flock, which is now you.


----------



## louisvillelou (May 9, 2013)

eduardo said:


> Aw, I know how you feel! This is why I got Candy a friend, Tony. She did calm down after that. Birds are flock creatures and have that need to be with the members of their flock, which is now you.


That's also something I have been considering on and off, but I have heard that will make him less friendly towards me. Is this true?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko is ridiculously loud as well. I haven't found any solution yet other than to cover up his cage... hope you'll have more luck than me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> That's also something I have been considering on and off, but I have heard that will make him less friendly towards me. Is this true?


Not really, If you still play with him daily it will keep him tame still I have an avairy with 7 birds inside and tweety and marshmallow are as tame as can be


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

If the bird is super attached to you now it should still be relatively tame if you get another one. My lovebird will some days scream if am not with it or other days just do its own things..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You wont lose your bond with him that's a myth. BUT, only get another bird if YOU want it, do not buy a bird for a bird. They may not like each other, the squawking may double instead of lessen, you may have to house them separately and let them out at separate times. So some things to consider first.

I would try the hormone reduction techniques and see if that helps. Try playing him whistles to see if he'll pick those up. Treat him when he makes a sound you like. Ignore him when he makes a sound you don't like.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a hormonal reduction thred you can try, many users here used them and they got amazing results
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

louisvillelou said:


> That's also something I have been considering on and off, but I have heard that will make him less friendly towards me. Is this true?


In my experience, it is not true at all. I now have two tiels VERY MUCH bonded to me. I am honest.
Mine are not so crazy about each other, but with time, they accepted each other and now eat together, roam around together and keep each other company until I am home.
They also flock call each other if they get separated. I do not regret getting two, I think it's easier than one.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

eduardo said:


> I do not regret getting two, I think it's easier than one.


i agree.
my two entertain each other if i'm not around.
they are double the mess, and double the food consumption, but it frees you up a little more.
and no, Ollie and Bjorn are both strongly bonded to me. they're constantly coming to me for scritches and love. 
good luck and i hope the screeching stops!


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive had good results with playing u-tube videos to my birds of forest sounds and other songbirds(not tiels) and even rain and thunder to calm them and keep them entertained .....good luck


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Music sooth the savage beast, I'd try a few different distinct styles and see what helps.

Also normally when mine start screeching loud it usually is a direct result of me having not changed up their toys/play area recently. They are bored and letting me know.

Do stay calm, cool, collected, don't get freaked out they will sense that and take advantage.

Next time they go on a screaming binge consider locking bird into cage, then cover cage with a dark cloth (bath towel) lights out and walk totally away (like leave the building) for at least an hour. 
My birds pretty quickly learned that too much noise for too long gets them in timeout mode.


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so glad I came on the forum today... I have exactly the same problem and felt like I was gonna lose my miiiinddd just like you wrote! Cockatiels, can't live with them, can't live without them...

My go-to trick is covering my bird, sometimes I don't even need to cover him completely, only 3/4 coverage works as well (not always). I do feel guilty though because I don't want to just throw a cloth on him every time he is screeching. But there are times that it just annoys me too much, when it's been going on for a while and I need to concentrate because I brought work home for example... it just gets too much. I need to add that my tiel was not hand raised unfortunately and still hasn't gotten used to my hand so the reason for screeching is not that he wants me to play with him. :S


----------

